# Ran crusher 7 update



## Lirtle (Mar 2, 2012)

Just got some photos of my crusher 7 from Dariusz. My experience with Ran so far has been great and for what it's worth at this point i would recommend them to anyone. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Navid (Mar 2, 2012)

Specs?


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 2, 2012)

No. of strings:7-string
R or L handed:right handed
Scale length:25.5&#8221;
Construction method:Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel
Body shape:Crusher
Body material:swamp ash
Top wood options:none
Body binding:none
Binding material:N/A
Body finishther - Hand-rubbed oil (black stain)
Custom finish:none
Headstock shape:Crusher
Headstock:regular
Headstock finish:match body finish with swamp ash veneer
Headstock binding:none
Truss rod cover:swamp ash
Logo:abalone jeweled
Neck materialvangkol
Neck shape:RAN-shape
Nut width:1 7/8&#8221; (48mm), 7-string
Thickness at 1st/12th:19-21mm (recommended for 6,7-string)
Neck finish:Hand-rubbed oil
Fingerboard material:macassar ebony
Fingerboard binding:none
Number of frets:24
Fret size: SS Dunlop 6100 
Fingerboard radius:17&#8221;
Fingerboard inlays (MOP):none
Custom inlay(s):none
Fingerboard side inlayslastic dots
Nut:GraphTech Black TUSQ
Hardware color:black
Bridge system:Hipshot Fixed 7-string
Tuning machines:Schaller M6 locking
Straplocks: Dunlop
Neck Pickup:BareKnuckle aftermath
Middle Pickup:none
Bridge Pickup:BareKnuckle aftermath
Pickup rings:none
Control knobs:1 x volume, 1 x tone
Pickup selector:3-way toggle


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 2, 2012)

Final product should look like this:


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Mar 2, 2012)

Very clean and professional is how it looks at this point.
You gonna be one very happy guy once you get it.
cheers!


----------



## Kykv (Mar 2, 2012)

I like it


----------



## mphsc (Mar 2, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> Final product should look like this:



Man, it will look way better than that with the hand rubbed black oil stain. I really like the feel of Ovangkol necks too. Dariusz said they were working on a 3D sterling silver logo...

Everytime I open the case to my RAN FF8, the small of all that Mahog pleases me. Looking forward to the final review.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope that silver logo is developed in time for mine. My only qualm with the crusher is the current headstock logo.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 2, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Man, it will look way better than that with the hand rubbed black oil stain. I really like the feel of Ovangkol necks too. Dariusz said they were working on a 3D sterling silver logo...
> 
> Everytime I open the case to my RAN FF8, the small of all that Mahog pleases me. Looking forward to the final review.



By the way how do you like your crusher so far? Can we expect a ngd soon?


----------



## mphsc (Mar 2, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> By the way how do you like your crusher so far? Can we expect a ngd soon?



I love it. Feels great & plays very smoothly. I could agree on the logo, I've been trying to figure out what it is and emailing Darius but will not let on. I suggested etching it on the headstock like he does the cavity plate & pickup covers.

I need to do a NGD, I'm a lazy basterd. The body carve is so brutal but elegant & the Madagascar Ebony really sets it off.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 2, 2012)

Impressive Axe!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice!!!! I would love a RAN


----------



## guitarneeraj (Mar 2, 2012)

That... is just plain tasty.


----------



## mickytee (Mar 3, 2012)

nice! when did you order your guitar?


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 3, 2012)

August... I made a lot of spec changes that extended the wait time though.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 14, 2012)

update!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh fuck, that looks pure evil. Now I want one even more...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, thats going to look great! How much did it cost you? For one of the Crusher models its about $1,300 but a quote for a custom with nearly the same specs is $4,000. That seems a little odd to me.


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 14, 2012)

awesome looking guitar! anxious to hear your opinion about the ovangkol neck!


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 14, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Wow, thats going to look great! How much did it cost you? For one of the Crusher models its about $1,300 but a quote for a custom with nearly the same specs is $4,000. That seems a little odd to me.




It cost around 2000 including shipping


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh sweet, that actually isn't too bad! Did you 'custom order' it? Or did you take the stock one they had and just modify it a little?


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 14, 2012)

It's pretty much stock aside from the ss frets, body wood and finish.


----------



## HighPotency (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm really digging that finish. Look forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 14, 2012)

power!


----------



## demonx (Mar 14, 2012)

That top carve looks great... I bet you're stoked!

That will look absolutely wicked once it's cleared.


----------



## jjcor (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 18, 2012)

She's looking awesome man! your making my wait time so much harder seeing this tho haha


----------



## noizfx (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn that looks tasty!

I was soooo tempted to order a Crusher 8FF except I ordered two other guitars


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 27, 2012)

little update... iPhone photos suck.
Thinking of putting covered pups in when she gets here.


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hell yeah man she is gorgeous! personally i like the open look for the pups


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 27, 2012)

I do too but the routes seem a tad big. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 27, 2012)

Vote 1 on leave it


----------



## Aftermath1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my... looks like I need a RAN


----------



## jjcor (Mar 27, 2012)

> Vote 1 on leave it


Second that


----------



## mphsc (Mar 27, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> I do too but the routes seem a tad big. Maybe it's just me.




Could be the angle the photo was taken. MY routs on my FF8 are super snug. Depends on the pups actually, black poles would look really good with covers.


----------



## Lirtle (Apr 1, 2012)

Got some studio photos from Dariusz last night and I have to say I think it looks amazing. Can't wait 'til it's in my possession.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 1, 2012)

I might be a little more excited for this than you are! xD


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 1, 2012)

That came out awesome!


----------



## DTSH (Apr 1, 2012)

That looks amazing, dude..


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 1, 2012)

That gorramn finish. Man that is pretty.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome man! what was your wait time between start of construction to now?


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got the same question ^ Also how much did you pay? The quote I got was actually less than I thought.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 1, 2012)

Stoked for you! It came together nicely, but who doubted, I own a RAN.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my god everything about the guitar is win.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks great. Really considering one now...


----------



## noizfx (Apr 2, 2012)

that turned out so awesome!


----------



## Onyx8String (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm jelly


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 2, 2012)

sick! love the axe!


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 2, 2012)

And they put D'Addarios in it! 



... Sick guitar man.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 2, 2012)

wow that came out really nice!
I love everything about it but the HS, don't hate it but don't love it either
However, having said that I would be more than happy to own one of these,
that fretboard looks awesome and I love the lines on that body Sweet!


----------



## Lirtle (Apr 3, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Awesome man! what was your wait time between start of construction to now?



the build was commissioned in August



Aftermath1 said:


> I've got the same question ^ Also how much did you pay? The quote I got was actually less than I thought.



I paid somewhere around 2000usd incl. shipping but sent in my own pickups.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 3, 2012)

There will be some customs fees, mine were $140 & that's with the flight style case & mega wrapping.


----------

